
Ask HN: What are your recommended books from 2015 - hobolord
What books have you read in 2015 that you&#x27;d recommend to others, fiction and nonfiction both welcome.<p>I&#x27;ll start with a fiction book of &quot;A Fine Balance&quot;- Rohinton Mistry and a nonfiction book of &quot;The Psychopath Test&quot;-Ron Jonson
======
JSeymourATL
Bold: How to Go Big, Create Wealth and Impact the World by Peter H. Diamandis,
Steven Kotler -- a solid, thought provoking, yet quick easy read >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/22609444-bold](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/22609444-bold)

How to Fail at Almost Everything and Still Win Big : Kind of the Story of My
Life by Scott Adams -- I love anyone who asserts "passion is bullshit", this a
surprisingly enjoyable read on many levels.>
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17859574-how-to-fail-
at-a...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17859574-how-to-fail-at-almost-
everything-and-still-win-big?from_search=true&search_version=service)

------
mksm
\- Our Mathematical Universe ([http://www.amazon.com/Our-Mathematical-
Universe-Ultimate-Rea...](http://www.amazon.com/Our-Mathematical-Universe-
Ultimate-Reality/dp/0307599809))

\- The Martian ([http://www.amazon.com/The-Martian-Novel-Andy-Weir-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Martian-Novel-Andy-Weir-
ebook/dp/B00EMXBDMA))

\- Zero to One ([http://www.amazon.com/Zero-One-Notes-Startups-
Future/dp/0804...](http://www.amazon.com/Zero-One-Notes-Startups-
Future/dp/0804139296))

\- The Hard Thing About Hard Things ([http://www.amazon.com/The-Hard-Thing-
About-Things/dp/0062273...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Hard-Thing-About-
Things/dp/0062273205))

------
aprdm
2nd edition was dec/14\.
[http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/)

amazing book about programming and js

------
KararCBB
Founders at Work from Jessica Livingston Start with Why from Simon Sinek Both
are awesome books if you are starting a startup!

------
Mz
_Salt Dreams_ \-- about the history of water usage in Southern California.

------
hackerboos
I've read:

Elixir in Action by Sasa Jurić

Programming Elixir by Dave Thomas

Learn You Some Erlang for Great Good! by Fred Hebert

All recommended.

------
ruraljuror
Published in 2015: _Amnesia_ by Peter Carey

